# More Stripers in Upper Chesapeake Bay (Nov 12, 2018)



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Water: 47-54 F 
Air: 34-52 F 

Launch: Rod N Reel marina (Marina West), Chesapeake Beach, MD (upper Chesapeake Bay)

Again, I hit the upper Chesapeake Bay for striper. I just didn’t have enough time to fish VA Beach, VA (7 hour driving per trip).

As the water cools down, it is getting tougher for kayak-anglers, especially in an open water fishing without any structures.
Luckily, I managed to find some baitfish (peanut bunker and big bunker) and stripers @17-21”.

On the video fishing log, I tried to put information about how I fish for stripers in an open water:

Fishing Log:





Thanks.
Joe


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Very Nice. Thanks for the post
Stay safe out there


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Always a pleasure to watch your videos Joe. Especially when I’m at home and it’s 33 degrees outside. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

We got some snow yesterday, and this will drop the water temp a lot. This will change the availability/location of the baitfish. I am looking for the next available species and water for the rapid water temp change

Thanks
Joe


----------

